# A LITTLE HOT SAUCE KINDA DAY



## gary s (Aug 28, 2019)

It was so nice here this morning I thought it would be a perfect day to whip up a batch of hot sauce.  This is really close to Franks's Hot Sauce.

I had 50 Cayenne peppers-------
Cut the tops off all the peppers
I put 4 cups of white vinegar, one cup of water
1  1/2 Tablespoons salt, 1 Tablespoon sugar
4 tsp of minced garlic and the peppers in a saucepan.
Brought that to a boil turned down the heat and let simmer for about 20 min.
(Low Simmer)  after that I let cool a bit and poured everything in to the Ninja (Blender)
Processed on high for a good minute or so till well blended.
Returned to the saucepan and let it reduce a bit. 
(This part you can decide how thick or thin you want it) I like a little thicker so I reduced by about half.
Let cool and poured it up. If you choose you can put it in canning jars and process in hot water bath, and store it. Mine won't last that long

I grew these in my Garden

Here are a few pics:


Cutting the tops  off of washed Cayenne's










Sorry I didn't get a pic in the Blender, but her is what it looks afterwords 








All Bottled up and ready to enjoy in a few days







*NOTE:  I did everything OUTSIDE except cut the tops off. You probably don't want to do this inside unless you can open some doors or windows and get some ventilation going.

This taste vert similar to Frank's Hot Sauce

Thanks for the look

Gary
*


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2019)

Looks really good Gary, let us know how it tastes and the heat factor.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## gary s (Aug 28, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good Gary, let us know how it tastes and the heat factor.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


When I had just finished simmering it for the last time and waiting for it to cool down. My wife brought me a hamburger from town DQ.
I couldn't resist I opened it up and drizzled a little hot sauce on my burger.
Wow  not to hot (for me) and taste almost identical to Frank's.
Mine may be a smidge hotter than Frank's


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2019)

Aw Man!!!
That's gotta be Awesome!!
Probably too hot for me unless it really is like Franks---I can handle Franks & I love it!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2019)

Sounds like a total success then!!!

Chris

BTW you still have DQs? They left here years ago. We still have an A&W with car hops I think.


----------



## gary s (Aug 28, 2019)

Yep, Plenty of DQ's  we had one A&W years ago but it's a Starbucks now

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2019)

gary s said:


> Yep, Plenty of DQ's  we had one A&W years ago but it's a Starbucks now
> 
> Gary




WE still have a DQ in Quakertown (My Home Town).
We used to have an A & W years ago, but I haven't been to that part of Allentown in years. It's probably gone. I used to Love that Root Beer!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Aug 28, 2019)

Yep supposed to be made fresh every day and served in a frozen mug, Bring back Memories 

Gary


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 28, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Sounds like a total success then!!!
> 
> Chris
> 
> BTW you still have DQs? They left here years ago. We still have an A&W with car hops I think.


We still have DQ's here, but no A&W's.  I'll trade you!

Dave


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> We still have DQ's here, but no A&W's.  I'll trade you!
> 
> Dave



Ha...no thanks

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Aug 29, 2019)

That is exactly what I've been looking for! A Franks hot sauce recipe. I'll be shopping today! Would this be shelf stable? Or better left in the fridge?  I'll be putting it in pint mason jars until I get the right bottle(s).


----------



## xray (Aug 29, 2019)

Looks awesome Gary! Your final product looks phenomenal, love that red hue you got.

I have 2 cayenne and 2 Tabasco plants. Hot sauce was the goal this year, but I don’t think the tabascos will ripen in time...damn PA growing season!

The cayennes don’t have enough peppers to produce a lot of sauce, I will probably end up making a hot vinegar with both types.


----------



## gary s (Aug 29, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks awesome Gary! Your final product looks phenomenal, love that red hue you got.
> 
> I have 2 cayenne and 2 Tabasco plants. Hot sauce was the goal this year, but I don’t think the tabascos will ripen in time...damn PA growing season!
> 
> The cayennes don’t have enough peppers to produce a lot of sauce, I will probably end up making a hot vinegar with both types.


I put up a couple of bottles like that. My neighbors Tabasco plants are Loaded.


----------



## tropics (Aug 29, 2019)

Gary looks good I started a Fermented  Habanero Sauce going today.
Richie


----------



## xray (Aug 29, 2019)

tropics said:


> Gary looks good I started a Fermented  Habanero Sauce going today.
> Richie



Richie, can you post a recipe once finished? I’ve been reading into making fermented hot sauces. I’ll probably order the airlock lids with pumps for the mason jars soon. 

I want to start making a few.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 30, 2019)

Hot sauce looks great Gary! I have always wanted to do this. Love some hot stuff would like to try it with habanero's


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks awesome. We like franks around here! Looks like its time to do a big batch of smoked hot wings!


----------



## dave17a (Aug 31, 2019)

Like to ferment myself. Smoke the peppers first with onions or your favorite ingredients.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 1, 2019)

Nice work Gary, I got to get some going myself.


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 2, 2019)

Looks great! I've been wanting to try a habanero sauce myself. There is a little restaurant near me that makes their own, and I love it. Lots of flavor, and not blisteringly hot.


----------

